# Dealing with fry



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

As I posted earlier, my kribensis finally spawned. 30 fry dwindled down to 9...I was able to catch 6 and I threw them into a breeder box. Does anyone have any tips as to how to gather the fry more effectively?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I just siphon them out with my python into a bucket and feed them live baby brine shrimp


----------

